# Game 27: Heat @ Knicks (12/25/09 12:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, December 25th, 2009 | 12:00 pm | TV: ESPN*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url] 



*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully JO is able to play in this one after hurting his groin against the Jazz.

Here are the Jordan's that Wade and Q-Rich will be wearing for the game...









And here are Dorell's...


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

eww

(to both Wright's shoes and the fact that this is a Christmas game)


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Merry Christmas Heat fans! Hopefully it comes with a win.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

sknydave said:


> eww
> 
> (to both Wright's shoes and the fact that this is a Christmas game)


I love Christmas games. Lets go Heat!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

**** NBA LEAGUE PASS!!!!! THEY BLACKED ME OUT!!!!!!!

Can somebody please hook me up via PM!? This is the first xmas game I get to see in like 10 years!!!!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade wearing the original Jordan's.

I like the white shoes/red jerseys look, like back in the 04-05 season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice block by Beasley

It seems like every time we give up a defensive rebound the other team gets an and1


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley's jumpshot is broken again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Beasley's jumpshot is broken again


Yup. I guess his "anger" didn't last long.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Alright Beas is starting to get aggressive.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great pass Wright. Right when I thought he was pounding.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Cook is back in the rotation and still missing 3's


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice to see Cook get a run, even with everyone healthy. He look OK aside from not being able to hit a shot.

Mike missed a gimme under the rim after a nice baseline drive. That's a must-hitter.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jace said:


> Yup. I guess his "anger" didn't last long.


You can't really anger yourself into making jumpshots. Can definitely grab a few more boards though...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jeffries side-stepped on that "charge"


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> You can't really anger yourself into making jumpshots. Can definitely grab a few more boards though...


You can anger yourself into focusing more, which will result in better shooting. His jumper was on fire in the game that led to those comments.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I bet Stan never thought he would be part of a rap


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Where the hell does ESPN keep coming up with this cap number for us? It's completely off. We will have a LOT more then $14 million available.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We can't really put it in the ocean from outside right now.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What is our FG%? I feel like we can't shoot to save our lives right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

myst said:


> I bet Stan never thought he would be part of a rap


I was thinking that. It's probably with Wade either signed or his cap-hold, plus James Jones fully on the books, and maybe a few other guys' cap-holds.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're shooting under 40%, and constantly turning the ball over. Back-to-back by JO.

Thank you Dwyane


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Noon start has not helped anyone so far


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn, we really could of used that tip :\


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't recognize this Heat team... We can't shoot and can't rebound for ****... Are the knicks known for their rebounding or something!? I don't get it!!??!?!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy ****, was that Wade in a Beasley uniform on that crossover?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

How is this a 3 point game?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good win, Wade finally started hitting that jumper in the 4th


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good win today. Mike and D-Wade both stepped up in the 2nd half.

Wade was obviously POTG.

Hope everyone's having a great Christmas :cheers:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

you guys must be out of your minds. To actually watch this game at noon. I woke up when the game was about to finish. lol


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> you guys must be out of your minds. To actually watch this game at noon. I woke up when the game was about to finish. lol


I set my alarm like a good fan!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just noticed that the red uniform shorts have an 'MH' logo instead of the flame, which is on the waistband for the reds, the reverse of the black/white unis.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good win. Strange that we are a better away team than home, complete reversal from last season.

Good to see Wade come up big in the clutch. Chalmers shooting 12 freebies is a plus, and the team continues to play well with Arroyo starting. 4 of our last 5 have been wins.

Beas with 19 (only 2 boards...the Harrington factor?), and solid showings from Udonis and JO.

Who we got next?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^at home vs Indy.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

i woke up at 4 PM.....

oh well

if anyone has any info on where I can go to download the game for personal viewing (i'll delete it after i watch it), pm me.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> i woke up at 4 PM.....
> 
> oh well
> 
> if anyone has any info on where I can go to download the game for personal viewing (i'll delete it after i watch it), pm me.


I taped it to VHS. No idea how to import it though.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

VHS!?!?!?!?!?!???? Get the F outta here! you kidding right?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nah its been a ritual since wade's second season. Now that I have my own apartment I might do the DVR/TiVo thing.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

You record every game?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

myst said:


> You record every game?


Initially. I record over them unless something particularly badass or significant happens.


----------

